
Hipsters mostly look alike. There’s math to prove it - FearNotDaniel
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2019/03/11/hipsters-mostly-look-alike-there-math-prove/qjISEcE3G5hCUNB159hPtI/story.html
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368040)

